# ThE MoD AwArDs!!!!!!!!



## MDowdey (Sep 10, 2004)

and the nominees for peoples choice are:



rock the vote people



md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 10, 2004)

i'm waitin for a bribe before _i_ vote


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> i'm waitin for a bribe before _i_ vote




i got ten bucks and a stick of gum, will that work?

md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 10, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tempting.  anything good on the gum?


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well...now my saliva is on the gum, so i guess we are back down to 10 bucks

md


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't want to judge anyone... You alla re great guys! Can I vote for all of yah?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 10, 2004)

I voted for Manda cuz shes hot


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2004)

How are we supposed to win the guys' vote with a female on the list?!

And just remember, I brought you this forum, and *I CAN TAKE IT AWAY!!*   :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 10, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I voted for Manda cuz shes hot




well i cant fault you there.


md


----------



## Sk8man (Sep 10, 2004)

i vote for kiwi, he's funny.


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't even have one vote yet? That's it, I'm voting for myself just to get on the scoreboard!


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, personally I think we should get 6 chances to vote, but since there is only one, I voted for Chaseypoo!!!!


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2004)

Woo! 

*Does the "I got a real vote" dance!*


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 10, 2004)

dont give chase the vote!!! he wins through intimidation!!!!


(please dont hit me boss)

md


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah, well Chase is gonna be my hero and fix my computer if he ever goes back to his other forum and answers my question!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 10, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> How are we supposed to win the guys' vote with a female on the list?!
> 
> And just remember, I brought you this forum, and *I CAN TAKE IT AWAY!!*   :mrgreen:



Your the forum God, not a moderator. Technically you shouldn't be eligible and should just accept our general worship  :roll:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 10, 2004)

i'm still waitin for offers.
so far i hear 10 bucks and a wad of used gum.
i'm in real need of a chicken emoticon, tho...
i need a candidate that can produce appropriate emoticons when the forum is in such desparate need.  whoever could do that would definitely win my vote.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 10, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, that's true.  how can a king run for president?


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2004)

LOL...you guys are just trying to get my vote when we start some polls for user awards!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 10, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> LOL...you guys are just trying to get my vote when we start some polls for user awards!



damn.  someone else reads machiavelli.


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2004)

Politics _again_?!?


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2004)

I voted.    :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Sep 10, 2004)

I voted, and the lucky winner knows why


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2004)

WOoo! I'm in the lead!

(better get used to it now, cause I bet it won't last long! )


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 10, 2004)

:roll: Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2004)

Aw!  No one has voted for Voodoo!!!!  Can I have another vote???


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 10, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Aw!  No one has voted for Voodoo!!!!  Can I have another vote???


Actually kinda hoping for the no hitter!


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Aw!  No one has voted for Voodoo!!!!  Can I have another vote???



Excuuuuse me?! 

Ok, this is now MY version of the tv show "The Apprentice", but instead of telling you "you're fired"....its all about "*You're BANNED!!!*" :twisted:


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2004)

No no no no!!!  You misunderstand!  I dont' want to CHANGE my vote...I just want TWO votes!


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 10, 2004)

its been well documented that voo's got a mean streak and a bad rep    I voted for Twist cuz he promised to send a case of Canadian beer to whoever voted for him. I am easily swayed.

Also people's choice is rather a lousy term, non of mods where publicly elected, we are chosen by the wise and noble Chaserton the Great, leader of all things photoforumic.  To have an vote like this is high treason! :shock:

*cracks open a moosehead* 

Its treason I tell ya!

*hiccup*


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2004)

I was wondering who voted for Twist...I mean, come on, how many people even know who he _IS_??


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 10, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I was wondering who voted for Twist...I mean, come on, how many people even know who he _IS_??



well, i bet there's a handphul who know him alright.


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2004)

Of COURSE we know who the Twistman is!  He is a vital part of our lovely community!  Can I have 3 votes?


----------



## oriecat (Sep 10, 2004)

I need to know the criteria for selection.  Are we talking who's my fave mod?  who's the best mod?  Who mods the best?  It's all different.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> its been well documented that voo's got a mean streak and a bad rep    I voted for Twist cuz he promised to send a case of Canadian beer to whoever voted for him. I am easily swayed.
> 
> Also people's choice is rather a lousy term, non of mods where publicly elected, we are chosen by the wise and noble Chaserton the Great, leader of all things photoforumic.  To have an vote like this is high treason! :shock:
> 
> ...



Have another, honey, and tell us some more.    :LOL:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 10, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I need to know the criteria for selection.  Are we talking who's my fave mod?  who's the best mod?  Who mods the best?  It's all different.




its pretty much based on whatever you want it to be based on!!!! i thought it would spark good conversation! :twisted: 


md


----------



## oriecat (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, Matty.  I'm gonna vote for you then, just because I like your new sig quote.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 10, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Ok, Matty.  I'm gonna vote for you then, just because I like your new sig quote.




thanks orie!!! i love everything about you!! wanna makeout?

md


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2004)

MD, you never cease to make me laugh!


----------



## oriecat (Sep 10, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> thanks orie!!! i love everything about you!! wanna makeout?



Sure, baby, bring it on :greenpbl:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 10, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



made my day!!!!!


md


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 10, 2004)

Ooh maybe the next poll can be "who is the hottest" 

or maybe a poll to decide class president, vice president, treasurer, etc.  :cheer:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 10, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Ooh maybe the next poll can be "who is the hottest"
> 
> or maybe a poll to decide class president, vice president, treasurer, etc.  :cheer:



i wanna be class clown!!


md


----------



## Alison (Sep 10, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Ooh maybe the next poll can be "who is the hottest"
> 
> or maybe a poll to decide class president, vice president, treasurer, etc.  :cheer:



I want to be treasurer, cuz you know I'm getting my degree in finance.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 11, 2004)

I voted for Twisty, because other that him and Chase, I do not know what most of the moderators do, Twist volunteered to runs the monthly photo challenge


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 11, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I voted for Twisty, because other that him and Chase, I do not know what most of the moderators do, Twist volunteered to runs the monthly photo challenge



you have chosen wisely, the Sir Twistdaddy the Great seldom gets the credit he deserves.

actually, if you don't see what we do, we are doing our job 8) :

1. we remove porn spam (actually matt and voods do that, i am never quick enough to catch it), 
2. remove general spam, 
3. removed posters who flame the board,
4.  ban folks who flame the board
5. Move posts to the proper forums
6. pm naughty posters and tell them to behave
7. communications to newbie posters
8. decide on new forums (ie critique & photo location forums)
9.  try to settle disputes between regular posters (sadly it does happen from time to time)
10. share naughty pictures of other forum members amongst ourselves (that definately won't be made public, haahahah - membership does have its privileges  )

There is alot of behind the scenes work, which never usually surfaces in the public forum. Occasionaly, the odd spam posts & flamers still get there from time to time, but we do our best to keep things friendly and offbeat as possible


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 11, 2004)

i still haven't voted, so i can't see who's winning at the moment.  what's the score?


----------



## Chase (Sep 11, 2004)

Click on "View Results" 

I'm so helpful, I deserve your vote!

I'm Chase, and I approve this message.


----------



## Corry (Sep 11, 2004)

I think MD's giving himselft extra votes with his Mod power! 










I'm just kidding!  Don't ban me!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 12, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your campaign manager needed to get is information out sooner


----------



## John E. (Sep 12, 2004)

who is spymaster Kiwi? Is that Vonnagy?


----------



## Chase (Sep 12, 2004)

Sure is!


----------



## manda (Sep 13, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Ok, Matty.  I'm gonna vote for you then, just because I like your new sig quote.



  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## manda (Sep 13, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive removed a fair amount of the nudey porn spam and the boys complain about it cause i dont share first. 
im often given the job of sending nasty PMs too.
youd be surprised, but we do get lots of PMs from people asking how to use the forums, how to upload pics properly, a few issues that arise and other things. i get lots anyway.

there is a lot going on in the mod forum, we do actually make decisions and decide on things as a whole. they dont just appear overnight.
Chase gets us to do most of the moderator work, as he has enough to do.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Chase gets us to do most of the moderator work, as he has enough to do.




like frequent cat naps, and his plan for total world domination.


md


----------



## Chase (Sep 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shhhhhh!  :crazy:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2004)

well, im not sure who voted for manda, but i guess i cant be mad. if anyone was going to be winning, i would like for it to be her!!!!


El Presidente MD


----------



## oriecat (Sep 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, Mands, you know I really love you best.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




traitor!
 
md


----------



## santino (Sep 14, 2004)

so it looks like it's Manda, I'm sorry for ya Matty


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2004)

What does Manda win???     

C'mon Chase...don't be bitter!   Give the girl a goody!


----------



## blacktypes (Sep 15, 2004)

i think i've just restarted the competition with my vote


----------



## santino (Sep 15, 2004)

LOL... Matty, keep your head up, 'cause if you think everything's lost there's a blacktypes......


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

Now we just need a tie breaker!


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2004)

Oooh, this is getting good.  By the way...where IS Manda????


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oooh, this is getting good.  By the way...where IS Manda????



Probably in sleepymandaland.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 15, 2004)

Nah, it's like Noon, she's at work probably.


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah, but she hasn't posted in like...two days?


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Nah, it's like Noon, she's at work probably.



Time zone differences.... I'm a goob!  ::shrug::


----------



## oriecat (Sep 15, 2004)

I got used to figuring Manda's time from all of our chats.  She is always a full day ahead, less either 5 or 7 hours, depending upon daylight savings time.  But don't ask me about anywhere else!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I got used to figuring Manda's time from all of our chats.  She is always a full day ahead, less either 5 or 7 hours, depending upon daylight savings time.  But don't ask me about anywhere else!



Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 15, 2004)

i still havent voted yet...


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 15, 2004)

blacktypes said:
			
		

> i think i've just restarted the competition with my vote




your my right hand man!!!!

 

md


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2004)

Matty...I think that's his way of reminding you he wants a bribe!  I bet a nice flattering new title, like Tobes the Studmiester or something would do the trick!


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 15, 2004)

new titles are 5 bucks, and im firm on my prices!!!  


md


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 15, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> new titles are 5 bucks, and im firm on my prices!!!
> 
> 
> md



I'll give you $5 to give Toby a new title. :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 15, 2004)

sweet!!!


d


----------



## markc (Sep 15, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> What does Manda win???


A new kitchen!
With cook, serving boy...

... spatulas...


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2004)

MD...I just noticed you have "your mother's bedroom" as your location.  Has it been this way for a long time and I just missed it???  It completely fits you, by the way!


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 15, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> MD...I just noticed you have "your mother's bedroom" as your location.  Has it been this way for a long time and I just missed it???  It completely fits you, by the way!




its not MY mothers bedroom, its YOUR mothers bedroom, and i ran outta fun locations, so thats what i came up with, lame? yes. original? NO.   :twisted: 


md


----------



## Corry (Sep 15, 2004)

I thoiught it was funny.  And I knew you meant your mother's bedroom and not my mother's bedroom!


----------



## manda (Sep 18, 2004)

Manda has been...

distracted by a canadian boy

but im back! 

damn mark..i need tobes vote if thats the prize!


----------



## oriecat (Sep 18, 2004)

I was gonna say that you've been busy with your new toy, but I wasn't sure if I should.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 18, 2004)

it really ruins my day to hear about manda with a boy....so 


STFU!

ps....manda, let me know when you want a man instead of a boy.  

md


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 18, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> it really ruins my day to hear about manda with a boy....so
> 
> 
> STFU!
> ...



Go Matt!  :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 18, 2004)

haha, i had to say it...ill be good now. promise. :twisted: 



md


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 18, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> haha, i had to say it...ill be good now. promise. :twisted:
> 
> md



HAHAHAHAHAHA! I don't think you could keep that promise if you tried. :LOL: And honestly, I don't really think we'd want you to.


----------



## Corry (Sep 18, 2004)

Nah, we like our naughty Matty just the way he is!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 18, 2004)

what the hell is it with canadian boys stealin all the aussie women around here?????


----------



## Karalee (Sep 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> what the hell is it with canadian boys stealin all the aussie women around here?????



Its a little thing called "flow"


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 19, 2004)

Its got to do with the world domination plan .... 

Australians and Canadians will breed and produce offspring that will litter their sentences with " G'd*eh* " and "Crike-*eh* ,  then they'll take over the world whilst you're all watchin Steve Irwin wrestle crocodiles ( yes he's all part of it too , dont look so surprised young grasshopper ....) .

Be afraid ......

The Canalians are comin .... 8)


----------



## Corry (Sep 19, 2004)

Muwhahahahahahahaa!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 19, 2004)

its really not that funny....


look at it this way...you can give a guy a chance in CANADA...but you cant in USA? WTF mate, thats all ill say, WTF mate.  


md


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 19, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> its really not that funny....
> 
> 
> look at it this way...you can give a guy a chance in CANADA...but you cant in USA? WTF mate, thats all ill say, WTF mate.
> ...



Canadians Bah! :LOL: This just means that there are more American guys for us American gals.   Those Aussies girls just don't know what they're missin!  8)


----------



## manda (Sep 20, 2004)

I didnt choose him cause he was Canadian, honest!

STFU?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 20, 2004)

Well about that beer Von...sorry it's gone. It's really not my fault it just looked so cold and delicious. 
Just to make it up to you I voted for you. 



			
				manda said:
			
		

> I didnt choose him cause he was Canadian, honest!



And just to set the record straight. Manda chose me for my incredible good looks. It had nothing to do with my nationality.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 20, 2004)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Well about that beer Von...sorry it's gone. It's really not my fault it just looked so cold and delicious.
> Just to make it up to you I voted for you.
> 
> 
> ...



well i cant fault you there...twist makes me horny. jk

there are alot of good looking guys in the US though....just to keep our facts straight.
 :twisted: 

md


----------



## Walt (Sep 20, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> I didnt choose him cause he was Canadian, honest!
> 
> STFU?


The Canadian part was just a bonus!


----------



## Chase (Sep 20, 2004)

Ok...so now I get to go back and figure out who voted for people other than me...


AND BAN THEM ALL!!!  :twisted:


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

Ah...yep yep yep...I'm safe.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 20, 2004)

i still haven't voted.


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

No bribes that were good enough???  Hey, where's your avatar?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 20, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> No bribes that were good enough???  Hey, where's your avatar?



waitin for the opportunity to swing the results...

tryin to decide on a new avatar...


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm diggin my squirrel, so I think I'm gonna stick with that one for a while!  Heh heh.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 20, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm diggin my squirrel



hahaha....you should come to the deep south and say that. it would get a whole different response.   :twisted: 


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 20, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't know why, but that exchange gave me the strongest sense of deja vu i've had in a long time....


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

A lot of people around here hate the squirrels, too.  I never used to care one way or another, until I started working for my parents here in the office.  We have four squirrels that are out here everyday (soon to be more judging by the nice show two of them gave us the other day) and they let me get really close.  We keep them and the birds well fed.  It's weird, but by watching them so much, you get to know their personalities kind of.  So now I love my squirrels!


----------



## manda (Sep 21, 2004)

Tobes....you know Im the only one around here who ever truly understood you, sweetums. 
*bats eyelids*


----------



## manda (Sep 21, 2004)

im still wondering what stfu is


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

shut the f*** up...I'm guessing.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 21, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Tobes....you know Im the only one around here who ever truly understood you, sweetums.
> *bats eyelids*




:::melts:::


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 22, 2004)

hey matty, you forgot to add a couple of kids to the poll! 8)


----------



## anua (Sep 22, 2004)

voted -

(im a loyal groupie, ha ha)


----------

